# מה לקנות למחותנים למפגש בין ההורים ?



## ד2003 (11/5/13)

מה לקנות למחותנים למפגש בין ההורים ? 
אני אמא של הבחורה. הוזמנתי לבית של ההורים של החבר של הבת למפגש היכרות , לארוחת חג השבועות.

מה מביאים מתנה להורי החבר? נגיע אני בעלי וילדיי.


רובכם בפורום לפני חתונה או אחרי ועברתם את שלב המפגש עם ההורים. בבקשה שתפו אותי ברעיונות למתנות למשפחת החבר.

תודה,
  שיהיו רק שמחות.


----------



## Bobbachka (11/5/13)

אני זוכרת ש... 
חמתי הביאה לאמא שלי תבנית אפייה איכותית וטובה.
וההורים שלי (שהוזמנו לחג) הביאו זר פרחים מושקע, בקבוק יין טוב וקופסת פררו רושה.


----------



## ani4ka4 (11/5/13)

אצלנו הוזמנו לארורחת צהריים 
אז ההורים שלי הביאו 2 עוגות מושקעות (קנויות) ובקבוק יין טוב
ואותו הדבר, כשההורים שלי הזמינו את ההורים שלו לארוחת צהריים..


----------



## תלתלינה25 (11/5/13)

כמה רעיונות 
אנחנו עושים פסח יחד עם שני זוגות ההורים כבר כמה שנים, אז הנה חלק מהמתנות שהם קנו זה לזה :
-מחבת איכותית.
-שמיכת טלויזיה מפנקת (מגולף אנד קו) וסט מגבות.
-כלי הגשה שווים.

עוד רעיון נחמד בעיניי-
ללכת למעדנייה שווה או שוק איכרים ולהכין להם סלסלה עם ממרחים טובים, גבינות איכותיות, ריבות וכו'.

וכמובן שתמיד אפשר ללכת על האפשרות הקלאסית של יין ושוקולד טוב.

בהצלחה ותהנו


----------



## Shir Rose (11/5/13)

בשביל שבועות- יין לבן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובשביל הכיף, החגיגיות והמפגש הייתי מביאה איזו מתנת בית "קלאסית". 
מפה לבנה יפה וחגיגית, איזה אגרטל או פמוטי זכוכית יפים, כלים להגשה או משהו עדין שיתאים לכל טעם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/5/13)

כמה רעיונות 
אצלנו, ההורים שלי הוזמנו לכמה וכמה ארוחות אצל ההורים שלו (אנחנו כבר נשואים).

המתנות שהיא קנתה לחמותי בהזדמנויות שונות:





 בגלל שחמותי יודעת וטובה בלטפח פרחים אמא שלי קנתה לה סחלב. זה לא כמו עציץ רגיל - זה יותר יקר ומושקע ומי שאוהב פרחים מאד יהנה מזה. זו מתנה טובה אם מי שמקבל את הסחלב ידע לטפח אותו ולהשקות אותו כמו שצריך. מומלץ לבקש מהמקום בו קונים את הסחלב דף עם הוראות טיפול. 





 מפה יפה עם כלי הגשה לעוגה - לפסח בו ההורים שלי התארחו אצל החמים. 





 בקבוק יין טוב ושוקלד איכותי.


----------



## orangeada (13/5/13)

הערה לגבי הסחלב- כשאנחנו קיבלנו מתנה 
(מההורים שלו) היה כתוב שאפשר להשקות במים מינרלים או במים רתוחים (כלומר מהקומקום אחרי שהוא קר). הלכנו על האופציה השניה, ותכלס? הסחלב ממש טוב לו ומתפרע לו, היו לו בהתחלה 2 ענפים רק עם פרחים, כרגע יש 6 ענפי פרחים וחלק עם מלא ניצנים שטרם נפתחו.. ממש מקסים!

אז בקיצור- כל אחד יכול


----------



## תותית1212 (13/5/13)

לא כל אחד יכול ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מר סחלב שלי הלך לעולמו אחרי שבוע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נשבעת שבכיתי מאוד


----------



## orangeada (13/5/13)

אז כנראה הוא היה פגום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם יש עניין של התנאים הפיזיים שהוא נמצא בהם במהלך היום- מיקמנו אותו בפינה מאוד מוארת...


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/5/13)

מה שהיה אצלנו.. 
במפגש הראשון, שהתקיים בדירה שלי ושל בעלי לעתיד, לא הביאו כלום (טוב, הביאו בורקסים). 
במפגש השני, חמתי לעתיד, בעלה ואמה הגיעו אל אמא שלי עם כלי בית- כלים לסוכר, כלי הגשה יפים, סט מגבות פנים ועוגה
המפגש השלישי התקיים אצל חמתי לעתיד ונכחו בו שני הורי שיחיו יחד עם אחותי ואחי, ואמא שלי הביאה בחזרה, כלי בית, קערת הגשה יפה, עציץ גדול ושתי עוגות.


----------



## דניאל שלו1 (13/5/13)

אפשר יין וגבינות או עוגת גבינה


----------



## etti251 (13/5/13)

החוויה שלי 
ההורים שלו הביאו כלי מלא בשוקלדים, פרחים (ועוד משהו להורים שאני לא זוכרת).
מה שכן, בנוסף, הביאו לי סלסלה מלאה בדברים בשבילי. איפור, מצעים, כל מיני מוצרים שאני אוהבת ובושם.


----------

